# Why Flipping Through Paper-Like Pages Endures in the Digital World



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Page flip is a spectacular transition, says Greg Nudelman, a user experience expert writing for DesignCaffeine. Its classy. It works well for magazine browsing, book reading and other media consumption tasks, because it mimics the real world so well

Read More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Very Cool... I'll have to try that on my IPad...:up:


----------

